
Artificial intelligence bot beats humans at reading in a first for machines - aethertap
http://www.scmp.com/tech/china-tech/article/2128243/alibabas-artificial-intelligence-bot-beats-humans-reading-first
======
StanislavPetrov
I wonder how much of this is due to advances in artificial intelligence and
how much is due to a decline in the reading comprehension of the average
human. I'd wager that its a hefty dose of both.

------
billconan
is this paper available to public?

